# How you deal with floats in fairisle and multi colour work?



## annazygowski (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi there,
I'm not a huge fan of floats on the wrong side of knitted fabric especially since loose floats can affect longevity of the garment.

I know there is powdered glue you can use (which seems kinda yucky) and that an intarsia carriage could be used to create a hand manipulated pattern to reduce floats....as well as setting up a ribber for jacquard to tidy up the floats in back. 

But would there be any other way to tidy those floats? I was thinking for graphic motifs it might be simple and straightforward to clip the floats and stitch the ends into the fabric by hand?

Any tips and tricks would be appreciated


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

For me, I never carry a float for more than three stitches. That keeps the back a lot neater. Also, I knit Continental and English, and that keeps the strands from tangling. I don't think I could ever work two colors with both in one hand.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

You can latch them up using a latch tool.then just stitch in the last loop.


----------



## annazygowski (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks joycevv, I was asking about machine knitting

martina, thanks!
I never thought of latching!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

annazygowski said:


> thanks joycevv, I was asking about machine knitting
> 
> martina, thanks!
> I never thought of latching!


It was my machine knitting tutor who taught me that. If you do it every few rows it isn't too bd. just be careful of placing the loops on to a same colour stitch. You can even use this method as a right side facing design too.


----------



## annazygowski (Jan 2, 2013)

I have seen some designs which take into account the problem of floats.
Like joycevv suggests for handknitting, the same would hold true (mostly) for machine knitting. 

I have seen some punch cards where the 2nd colour is speckled throughout to reduce floats. I like the idea of making these technical issues a feature (rather than something to hide)


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

annazygowski said:


> Hi there,
> I'm not a huge fan of floats on the wrong side of knitted fabric especially since loose floats can affect longevity of the garment.
> 
> I know there is powdered glue you can use (which seems kinda yucky) and that an intarsia carriage could be used to create a hand manipulated pattern to reduce floats....as well as setting up a ribber for jacquard to tidy up the floats in back.
> ...


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

If you use Shetland wool when you wash the oil from the wool ( and you see this in the tension square) the wool 'fulls' felts ever so slightly and it is not an issue at all - especially as noted above the floats are not long. Also all the stitches fit together so nicely that way.


----------



## Fischerknits (Jun 4, 2013)

You can split your yarn and thread a darning needle with it. Just catch the floats down and finish off at top of pattern or motif. This does not show on the right side because you are not actually sewing into the knitting. I usually split 5ply into 3 threads and 4ply into 2.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have noted that you have stated you know about Jacquard but have you tried doing the ladder backed technique. This is so easy to do and it makes a nice fabric. The following site gives a very clear instructions on how to do it.....
http://www.slideshare.net/lornahamiltonbrown/ladderback-jacquard


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Fischerknits said:


> You can split your yarn and thread a darning needle with it. Just catch the floats down and finish off at top of pattern or motif. This does not show on the right side because you are not actually sewing into the knitting. I usually split 5ply into 3 threads and 4ply into 2.


This is the method my Grandmother taught me 35 years ago. She split the yarn down according to it's ply then she spaced rows of split yarn sewing evenly across the back of the motif. All the floats were secured and she created a neat even spacing.


----------



## annazygowski (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Susieknitter.
I work with quite fine gauges so the ladder backed technique would probably mediate issues of bulk that arise with jacquard while keeping things neat on the wrong side. I like how your ribber stitches are a few tension sizes smaller to keep things firm.
On this page:
http://www.annakari.ca/spring-2014.html
is my dot stripe cardigan which turned out rather well using a 2/24nm yarn.
It is that specific fine gauge raglan type of shape which I think would be suited to some more pattern. I suppose I am working up the confidence to plunge into graphic pattern

For larger gauges I think the other suggestions are great. And I can see how thicker yarn might fit snuggly between each other. And how stitching down larger floats would be less of an issue with larger ply's.

I think its the more graphic patterns in which finer yarn might snap or even tangle together on the back that I wondered about. But all the suggestions are great and I appreciate your tips!!!!

So options for floats would be:
1 make a punch card that makes float issues part of the design
2 stitch down long floats for greater stability
3 use yarn which fulls for greater stability
4 use a jacquard technique such as ladder back to keep fabric tidy
5 clip and sew in the ends of floats 
6 use a latch tool to catch the floats in the back

Thank you so much!


----------



## annazygowski (Jan 2, 2013)

I found this article by susan guagliumi 
which talks about the dreaded 'grin thru' I was so afraid of
and which I thought might be useful for readers on jacquard
it has a but about the ladder back technique 
http://guagliumi.com/TT31jacquard.pdf


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

WHat a wonderful site Susie. THanks for sharing.


susieknitter said:


> I have noted that you have stated you know about Jacquard but have you tried doing the ladder backed technique. This is so easy to do and it makes a nice fabric. The following site gives a very clear instructions on how to do it.....
> http://www.slideshare.net/lornahamiltonbrown/ladderback-jacquard


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

If with my mach. knit. I have long floats, I use the fine yarn that'd I'd used to go up along side my pattern, to do a backward stitch catching 3 floats at a time. If I'm going down my work, my needle is going up, so that it overlaps where I've picked up the solid st. on the back. This makes a nice neat row up n' down catching the floats and holding them from catching. I've made/sold lots of work esp. kids stuff and they have lg. patterns that have long floats. This makes it neat/tidy and not afraid to sell my item. If the pc. has a lining such as caps/mitts, I don't need to do that as they won't get caught.


----------

